# Parents puppy has pneumonia



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

They just got back from the emergency vet cause he was coughing and throwing up. He is about 3 mths old. Any ideas what could cause it and could it be contagious? We took Charlie to see him a few days ago, they didn't spend a lot of time playing cause Charlie got mad at him jumping all over him.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What did their vet say?
I have to say, the longer I am here on GRF, I am amazed my the lack of info vets give people!!!! It is so frustrating. We definitely have to be proavctive and almost diagnose for ourselves!

Pneumonia can be caused by so many things. The puppy may have been sick when they got him, gotten an infection or virus some way or any number of other causes. I hope the vet is figuring this out!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I asked them what caused it and they said they didn't tell them. It was not their normal vet. I would have asked a lot of questions. He is on antibiotics and they gave him some special canned food. I can only imagine what that is...lol They have had him 3 weeks now so I don't know if something could have been going on from before they got him. They had him to the vet when they first got him and everything was OK but there again, they didn't have their normal vet cause they would have had to wait 3 weeks to see him.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm-that's an odd one. I have had very young puppies get aspiration pnuemonia. Generally these are puppies who are being tubed or bottle fed, and they get some formula down the wrong tube.

It is possible that he got water or some liquid down the wrong tube within the last 7-10 days.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Hmm-that's an odd one. I have had very young puppies get aspiration pnuemonia. Generally these are puppies who are being tubed or bottle fed, and they get some formula down the wrong tube.
> 
> It is possible that he got water or some liquid down the wrong tube within the last 7-10 days.


Aspiration pneumonia was my first thought, too. I can't believe a vet wouldn't tell the family the suspected source of the problem. Hope the puppy will be OK soon.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see that some replies are coming in from members with really good knowledge on "stuff". I don't know anything about pneumonia with dogs, just that there are basically 2 ways to get it with humans... one is from fluid building up in the lungs from being "lazy" (say from a surgery or flu) and the fluid in the lungs gets infected - and the other is a viral type that is contagious. I had the first kind, wasn't contagious back in Feb.

No idea if any of that is true with animals too though. Aside from good advice you'll get here, I might suggest that your parents take the pup in for a follow up visit/check-up with their regular vet if possible. I would actually make up a list of questions before going, because my vet and I can get so chatty on stuff that I'll forget questions I wanted to ask if I don't bring my cheat sheet  He usually even reminds me anymore to take my cheat sheet out of my back pocket before I head out too : It would be a good idea, I think... to get copies of the records and notes from the ER clinic to bring to their regular vet too. If there are still a lot of open questions and a vet visit isn't too expensive for your parents for a follow up... I think it would be a good idea. The regular vet should at least be notified of ER treatements to keep on record for the pup anyway... even if it's done by phone call.


Tiffany


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's some interesting articles on pneumonia in puppies. I would definitely go armed with questions to the vet, to find out what he/she thinks is the cause-that was a great suggestion from Tiffany:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_pneumonia_management.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1611&articleid=339


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Here's some interesting articles on pneumonia in puppies. I would definitely go armed with questions to the vet, to find out what he/she thinks is the cause-that was a great suggestion from Tiffany:
> 
> http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_pneumonia_management.html
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1611&articleid=339


Thanks for the articles. He was eating normal but wasn't quite as active as usual. I just got back from visiting him, and he seemed better. They said he loves the soft food they gave him. I snooped and saw it was Hills Presription food.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

While Hills isn't my favorite food, there are times when it is the best thing for the dog. When Marie was so sick, the Hills was the only thing she could keep down, until the tumors just got too big and she stopped eating all together.


----------

